# IPA wipedown



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

Should I be using neat IPA for the wipedown process or should I dilute it and if so what ratio?


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

i use it 1:3 :thumb:


----------



## Falon (Mar 16, 2012)

1:3-1:5 otherwise will disappear too fast to the air


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Falon said:


> 1:3-1:5 otherwise will disappear too fast to the air


..and potentially damage your paint! :doublesho

Alan W


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah man, dilute it, maybe 20-30% IPA will do the job. Raw IPA can wreck some surfaces.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

As recommended in Mike Phillips 'Art of Detailing' book 

around 10 percent IPA to water

I mixed my own from a 99.9 percent bottle I purchased

which I bought along with some empty spray bottles

works a treat


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks. I think given your ratios i will water down mine a bit more as i currently have it at about 50%


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use at 50/50 never had an problems.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> I use at 50/50 never had an problems.


Without being disrespectful the recommendation of a Pro like Mike Philips is made for good reason. :thumb:

Search his section of the Forum and you will find a Thread on why using high strength solutions of IPA/water can be harmfull to paint. 

Alan W


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> I use at 50/50 never had an problems.


So do I!!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Been advised distilled water to use instead of tap water is this correct ??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

kevoque said:


> Been advised distilled water to use instead of tap water is this correct ??


Yes, distilled water is preferrable. 

Alan W


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I've done a car without a PTG before. 
I've used acidic cleaner on damaged rims. :doublesho
I've danced with the devil in the pale moonlight :devil: :lol:

Got away with the lot 

I've used a strong mix of IPA on a matt black unlacquered wheel...

Almost destroyed it and only some serious elbow grease and a not-too-angry friend meant I got away with it. :wall:

Moral of the story: Just because you _get away_ with something, doesn't mean you should keep doing it, especially when folk tell you of the risks. 

On top of that... what I don't understand is... you can chop the cost of materials here by a third too! :speechles


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

I used filtered water for my mix


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I go by the recommendations set by mike phillips but use normal water and it seems all fine. Yes you can get away with using it neat or 50/50 etc just like I can _get away_ with using stronger dilutions of acidic wheel cleaner on certain alloy BUT if a weaker dilution will do the same job why A)risk damaging whatever you're working on in the future and B)why use excess product that could be put back for the next solution?..................


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

ok, distilled water and more of it in my mix. Off to find art of detailing somewhere as that could be just what i need.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Where can i buy IPA from locally?

And what strength for panel wipedowns in between polish and wax?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes you can get it from the chemist. I usually just end up getting it online from a trader on here.

Somewhere between 20-35 % IPA would do the job just nicely. Any stronger is frankly a waste, plus it's not good for certain surfaces.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

wee_green_mini said:


> Sometimes you can get it from the chemist. I usually just end up getting it online from a trader on here.
> 
> Somewhere between 20-35 % IPA would do the job just nicely. Any stronger is frankly a waste, plus it's not good for certain surfaces.


If i get 20-35% ipa should it still be diluted with water?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No, it's already diluted :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Sometimes you can get it from the chemist. I usually just end up getting it online from a trader on here.
> 
> Somewhere between 20-35 % IPA would do the job just nicely. Any stronger is frankly a waste, plus it's not good for certain surfaces.


Hi i got mine from i4detailing are you saying most is diluted already? as have still to use it up as like the carpro eraser instead


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

It says on the bottle what purity it is usually. I'm sure Matt's is 'full strength' stuff, so it needs diluted.
The guy I answered earlier was saying he was looking at some that's already diluted.
Basically if its a 'full strength' bottle (98% ish) then dilute it 1/3 IPA, 2/3 water. will give you 30% strength
If it's 50% IPA mix, then about 2/5 IPA, 3/5 water will give you your mix
If it's a 25% or 30% IPA mix, then no need to dilute.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Gonna sound really dumb now, but what part of the process in machine polishing would you consider an IPA wipedown. The reason i ask is i have just got a DA, and want to make sure i get everything right before i unleash it on my car.

Thanks in advance


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kobeone said:


> Gonna sound really dumb now, but what part of the process in machine polishing would you consider an IPA wipedown. The reason i ask is i have just got a DA, and want to make sure i get everything right before i unleash it on my car.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You use it after you have buffed the polish residue, it will take away any you have missed and show you the level of correction you have achieved or not.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

To be honest I thought 50/50 was the correct dilution rate!!! I'm going to add a third more water to my bottle now, cheers guys.


----------

